# IUI questions.



## R-Mart81 (Nov 13, 2011)

I just got back from my doctor and my DH and I (along with our school nurse) found out that I have 4 follicles!!! I am really excited and nervous at the same time. The doctor explained that they are all still on the small side so she went ahead and gave me another injection before leaving the office. My question is, has anyone else had and IUI with 4 follicles and if so, did it work? My second question is, how much does this increase my chance for conceiving twins, triplets or quads? I am going back on Saturday for another ultrasound and to schedule our IUI day.


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi R-Mart, I am sorry that I cannot answer your question however I would imagine that the chances of concieving twins etc would be greatly increased if you have multiple follies.  Good luck for your IUI x


----------



## R-Mart81 (Nov 13, 2011)

My DH and I are going in for our fist IUI tomorrow morning. I am really nervous!!! Praying this works


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Good luck for tomorrow xxoo


----------



## R-Mart81 (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok so I have never experienced the process of an IUI but I am guessing that things in the US don't happen the same way they do here in Korea. We got to our appointment and the clinic was PACKED with other couples. I guess they do IUI's all on the same day. Anyway after my DH was done with his part, we sat around waiting for about an hour and a half. When the nurse finally came to get me she walked me into the IUI ROOM. She then left only to return with another woman and tells us to both undress from the waist down, IN FRONT OF EACH OTHER!!! After we undress we are given tiny little robes that are made for a Korean sized women, not a 6 feet tall with real boobs  kinda woman like myself. Anyway she walks us behind a curtain to an area with 6 beds all pushed together. No biggie, there must be another room we will go to after this. So I  crawl up onto one of the beds that is almost up to my chest and lay down and was told to "relax". Meanwhile my DH is out in the lobby probably falling asleep, again, while I am laying down next to some stranger I can not even communicate with. Before I could even get truly nervous the nurse walks over to a CD player that starts playing relaxing music and sounds of the ocean, turns on the three chandeliers above our heads, along with the rows of brightly lit fluorescents. So now I am laying there on a bed that is now starting to heat up, with a Hello Kitty blanket covering me with romantic music playing and some stranger laying next to me. About 10 minuets later the doctor comes in, tells me to scoot to the end of the bed and proceeds to do my IUI right there with this other woman watching. I was on the verge of outright laughter until she started inserting the Catheter. I was surprised how uncomfortable it was, almost to the point of painful. Anyway she finally finishes with me then proceeds over to the other woman to inseminate her. I just hope they got the sperm right because as cute as Korean babies are, I really want to make sure my kids look like there father.
So the question of the day is, has anyone else had an IUI performed while in the company of other patients or is this simply another one of those things that I will look back on and say, "only in Korea"?


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Rmart - I think it is safe to assume that it is an 'only in korea' thing!  I think you dealt with it very well I would have freaked out!!!  I have my DIUI done in Denmark (we live in germany) I have been to 2 clinics and I have never shared a treatment room!  Good luck on you 2ww I hope it flies by and that its a BFP!! xx


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi R!

I also have 4 follicles and will be 'basted' on Friday! Hopefully there won't be anyone else in the room   We are in the UK and so far only shared a consultation when we had a drugs tutorial.
I am a bit scared about all 4 fertilising..have they mentioned that to you? It seems a lot of clinics in the UK don't proceed if there are more than 3. I have 2 at 21mm, 1 at 18, 1 at 16 on Day 8. This is the furthest i've got with treatment so not sure the success rate.

Good Luck and keep me posted! 

xx
Cee


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

Don't worry. I had iui in a uk clinic recently and it was definately one person by themselves. Funny how differen things are around the world.

R-Mart - hope you get a BFP.  

CeeDeeBee - Goid luck with treatment.


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi ladies

just wanted to wish you lots of luck with your tx   

were due to start our diui in Jan... a new year a new tx!! 

can i ask you ladies what medications you have been on especially to get 4 follies? 

melnaieb xx


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Melanieb

I'm doing DIUI and can see from your signature that you are too. I am on an Unmedicated cycle and if there is nothing wrong with you it is quite likely you will be started this way butit may be different policies at different clinics.

Goid Luck for January.

Rach x


----------



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

WOW rmart81 that must be a koren thing! i couldnt help but loose my jaw reading about how you were treated! thats most discusting! i can only pray this works for you so you dont have to go through this again!


----------



## R-Mart81 (Nov 13, 2011)

Things here often happen like this. You go to the hospital and your placed in a room with 10 other people..... You go to the dentist and your sitting in a row of 4 other people getting their teeth worked on.... It's just something us American's have slowly started getting use to. Everything is really clean, so it mostly makes for a good story. Although if I did have to go through it again, I would still wish my husband would have been there holding my hand, not some stranger looking at me. At least the Hello Kitty blanket kept me covered.


----------

